# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  ¿Vídeos de antiguos concursos "Magiapotagia"?

## ExTrEm0

Buenas. Soy un usuario que posteaba por aquí allá por el 2006 o así, y que subía vídeos que ahora me da miedo hasta de ver, pero sería curioso poder verlos.

¿Hay alguna posibilidad de recuperar esos vídeos o están perdidos en lo más profundo de Internet? La verdad es que es una pena, porque sería interesante verlos de nuevo.

Un saludo y, aunque ya no hago nada sino los juegos más simples de cartomagia, sigo visitando la web de vez en cuando. Un saludo!!

----------


## Ravenous

Yo creo que tengo alguno tuyo guardado. Cuando tenga un rato, miro y te lo subo

----------


## ExTrEm0

****, eso molaría un huevo. Si me mandas los links por MP serías el amo  :Smile1:  . 

Pero la verdad es que estaría bien que se subieran todos. Al menos todos los de los concursos. Siempre es interesante ver todo eso.

----------


## ExTrEm0

&#191;Se sabe algo de esto? Gracias!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Ravenous

Se sabe, tengo uno tuyo del 2006, pero aún no lo he subido.

----------

